# WheelHorse 227-5 Gear box repair



## bryn (Aug 30, 2009)

*I have a WheelHorse 227-5 lawn tractor bought in 1988 with a 5 speed Peerless gear division of Tecumseh gear box and the gears are slipping. My grandson and I have removed the box to investigate but are having difficulty in splitting it.
It has opened up by some 5mm but is still very reluctant to part. Should we continue to prize and pack or are we wasting our time.
We would welcome your members advice.
Regards
Bryn & Jacob *


----------

